# Golden only puppy class



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a great idea...can't think of a better way to spend the winter with your pup.

Pete


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very cute, and sounds so bonding.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sounds like fun but just make sure your puppy is having positive experiences meeting a lot of different breeds of dogs. Socialization with a variety of dogs and environments is super important for pups.
Have Fun!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We have all done basic puppy classes. So this is the next step that we could see in their development. The nice part of a golden only class is the focus on things that goldens are good at like hunting. We have found that within this litter some puppies are more field driven and some are more show types. For example the fieldy pups are doing very well on retrieves. We did some work with a pigeon and the fieldy pups were super excited. The showy pups didn't care. We were surprised to see such a difference in pups from the same litter.

Our breeder has done a wonderful job of pulling us all together to do this class as a group. She set us up with the trainer and headed us all in the same direction.

We do not do puppy socialization in class. We only work in class. Once we go outside after class we let the pups play in a big empty field. They play so nicely together! Goldens are such nice dogs.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Great idea. Also good to see Another Alaskan on here! I live out in Wasilla


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

great idea!!! they look so cute. it would be great if you could keep meeting up and take pictures as they grow!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

The only disadvantage is that they don't get to know other breeds: how to deal with dogs that are bigger, smaller, black, white, yappy, etc.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Your golden training class is so cool!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Such a great Idea....my lil one Neeko and his brother Molson have been together 2 times now (they are 9 weeks old) and all they do is fight....roll around , growling and teeth baring :uhoh: Is this normal, and when will they just play with each other....we have to take them apart every 10 minutes....thanks for any input...We are planning attending puppy classes in the area, and I think all 5 pups from the litter will be attending....I cant wait..


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

This looks like such fun. I am soooooo jealous.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Nash666,
Yes they are wild when they are young. That's why our trainer has us not doing any rough housing while we are in class. She thinks that puppy play should be elsewhere. So that's what we do. We found a place to play after class. They chase each other all over. The growling and biting they don't do as much since they are 5 months now.
It's been really fun to arrange the golden only class. We can really focus on golden issues and what they are breed for. They are all peaceful, easy going pups that are eager to learn.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

all golden puppies, same litter - so cool and thoughtful 
I love golden - all goldens


----------

